# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  De negatieve effecten van roken op huid en haar

## Haarproblemen

Ben jij ook zo iemand die het lekker vind om te roken? Heb je er wel eens bij stilgestaan dat roken het verouderingsproces versneld?
Hoe werkt de invloed van roken op huid en haar? 
Roken heeft een slechte invloed op huid en haar. 
• Het laat je er ouder uitzien
• Het berooft de huid van de broodnodige zuurstof en voedingsstoffen
• Nicotine vernauwd de bloedvaten waardoor er minder voedingsstoffen in het bloed worden opgenomen die belangrijk zijn voor huid en haar. 
• De huid wordt slap vanwege de afname van collageen en elastine
• Omdat de haarfollikels niet genoeg voeding krijgen vanwege de vernauwde bloedvaten kan er haaruitval optreden of haaruitval versnellen.
• Is dit alles nog niet genoeg om te stoppen? Roken veroorzaakt ook keel en longkanker.

_Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, internetjournalist (lid NVJ).
Hans J.Diks is werkzaam voor de Stichting Medi-Budget, een non-profit organisatie op het gebied van voorlichting bij haarproblemen.

E-mail: [email protected]
www.haarproblemen.nl weblog over meer dan 40 haarproblemen
www.alopecia-vereniging.nl . Vereniging voor lotgenoten met haarproblemen.
(E)boeken van Hans J.Diks: http://urly.nl/hansjdiks
Je hebt pas recht op succes als je waarde toevoegt, toch?” (Diksy)_

----------


## spiritueel

Is helemaal waar
ik had een buurvrouw die altijd een sigaret tussen haar vingers had
Ze is toen gestopt,ik was haar uit het oog verloren,toen kwam ik haar eens tegen
en ik schrok echt van haar.Ze had een mooie gladde huid,was gestopt met roken,dus geloof daar wel in
Verhaal heeft nog een staartje,ze is overleden aan longkanker,tja

----------


## Haarproblemen

Bedankt voor de reactie,

Hans J.Diks

----------

